# Tutorial No - Treating Strings



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2016)

Made two videos today showing how I sometimes treat my strings.

All strings from Spitfire Audio.

Part 1: Writing the strings.


Part 2: EQ using analog summing (OTB). For the one who like geartalk: Seem Audio (Tore Seem) Seesam2 console.


Best
Ryan


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 16, 2016)

This was very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Mar 16, 2016)

Definitely some nice tricks in there and some new inspiration for tweaking. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2016)

Glad you like it 

Ryan


----------



## esencia (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks a lot for sharing your workflow!

What´s your hardware setup? do you have an hybrid setup for external summing?


----------



## Harry (Oct 24, 2016)

Hei Ryan - thanks for psoting.
Quick question about Video 1 : at 5:16 you change the articulation -- is that some kind of Cubase thing that you have a drop-down of possible articulations there?


----------



## robharvey (Oct 24, 2016)

Awesome stuff thanks Ryan!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 24, 2016)

Harry said:


> Hei Ryan - thanks for psoting.
> Quick question about Video 1 : at 5:16 you change the articulation -- is that some kind of Cubase thing that you have a drop-down of possible articulations there?



Interesting, I'm using Cubase too, and I haven't noticed the drop-down list before. I think the expression map articulations are inside the drop-down menu. Expression maps are Cubase related thing. That's handy, if you can change the articulation from the drop-down.

And great video Ryan!


----------



## husselblum (Oct 25, 2016)

Harry said:


> Hei Ryan - thanks for psoting.
> Quick question about Video 1 : at 5:16 you change the articulation -- is that some kind of Cubase thing that you have a drop-down of possible articulations there?



In Cubase you can use Expression-Maps to change the articulation. In the setup menu of the Expression-Maps you can assign the specific keyswitches to be either an attribute or an articulation. The attribute only applies to a specific note (useful eg for spiccato or staccato) and those attributes can be assigned in the key-editor via the drop-down menu.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2016)

esencia said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing your workflow!
> 
> What´s your hardware setup? do you have an hybrid setup for external summing?



Hi. your welcome! 

I got a RME -interface going into a vintage Norwegian made broadcast console. I also run a few synths trough that console to get the tracks warmed up. 
The console got lars lundahl transformers on every channel, plus on the master. Cant talk warm enough about this console. Love it. Will never part with it. It's up there with Neve and API, or even better. 
What more you want to know?



Harry said:


> Hei Ryan - thanks for psoting.
> Quick question about Video 1 : at 5:16 you change the articulation -- is that some kind of Cubase thing that you have a drop-down of possible articulations there?



Hi. Thanks!

yes, that a feature in cubase. I have set it up like that. Being able to just click on some midi parts and change their articulation is just pure beauty. 



robharvey said:


> Awesome stuff thanks Ryan!


Thanks Rob 



sekkosiki said:


> Interesting, I'm using Cubase too, and I haven't noticed the drop-down list before. I think the expression map articulations are inside the drop-down menu. Expression maps are Cubase related thing. That's handy, if you can change the articulation from the drop-down.
> 
> And great video Ryan!



I have it set up a bit different then most people, so maybe that's why you haven't noticed it. Been using this setup since they introduced the expression-maps. 



husselblum said:


> In Cubase you can use Expression-Maps to change the articulation. In the setup menu of the Expression-Maps you can assign the specific keyswitches to be either an attribute or an articulation. The attribute only applies to a specific note (useful eg for spiccato or staccato) and those attributes can be assigned in the key-editor via the drop-down menu.



Indeed! 

Best
Ryan


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the share. An interesting watch.
Good stuff.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 2, 2016)

devonmyles said:


> Thanks for the share. An interesting watch.
> Good stuff.


Thanks!


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 2, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Thanks!



Haha....
I have just been watching your videos on Expression Maps.
I am not stalking you, I promise.


----------

